# Why Netflix Isn't On Android Yet (and Only Some Android Phones Will Get It)



## Blake Bowden (Nov 16, 2010)

Bummer

http://gizmodo.com/5689262/the-reas...android-is-because-android-isnt-secure-enough


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 16, 2010)

Eh, I can't imagine watching a full movie on my little Droid 2. Browsing websites is fine, but my eyes would get tired after staring at the screen for an hour! On top of that, the battery would drain in no time.


----------



## JTM (Nov 16, 2010)

who needs netflix on their phone?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 16, 2010)

JTM said:
			
		

> who needs netflix on their phone?



So you can hook it up to a tv via the hdmi port. Works wonders if you're traveling or keeping the kids entertained in the car.


----------



## JTM (Nov 16, 2010)

Blake Bowden said:


> So you can hook it up to a tv via the hdmi port. Works wonders if you're traveling or keeping the kids entertained in the car.


 that's a really good point.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have movies converted on my HD2 that I will watch on the plane. It comes with Blockbuster but I have yet to use it.


----------



## swole (Nov 25, 2010)

My samsung galaxy has a pretty big screen excellent picture. I would love to have netflix on my phone. I watched avatar on it. Kept me entertained. It would work for people like myself since I'm always on the go.


----------



## Geeksgalore (May 31, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> Bummer
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5689262/the-reas...android-is-because-android-isnt-secure-enough


 
wow can you imagine the data use??  Easier just to torrent the movies on your PC and transfer them to the droid.....


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 1, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> Works wonders if you're traveling or keeping the kids entertained in the car.




Very true.  I have a few movies on my iPhone for when I travel or when I have a doctor appointment at the VA.  The thing that sucks about it is that I have seen all those movies several times over.  So, even though I hate to watch movies on my phone I really do enjoy having Netflix on there so I can see some fresh movies from time to time when traveling.  



owls84 said:


> It comes with Blockbuster but I have yet to use it.



I have heard Blockbuster is getting into the "Instant" or "streaming" movie thing just like Netflix is getting big into.  I was watching Blockbuster drop rapidly on the stocks because of Netflix and Redbox coming out on the scene and was figuring it was just a matter of time before they lost out totally and there was no more Blockbuster...lol  Now I'm wishing that I would have gotten in on some stocks of Blockbuster cause I think that they are going to make a major comeback if they really hit this streaming video kick as hard as Netflix is.  And from what I am understanding, that is a big change that Blockbuster is supposed to be doing. (Just a sidebar note that I thought of lol)



Geeksgalore said:


> wow can you imagine the data use?? Easier just to torrent the movies on your PC and transfer them to the droid.....



Personally, I would only be doing the Netflix thing from a Wifi spot so that I wouldn't need to worry about the data.  But then again, I have the unlimited data cause I was grandfathered into it, so I still don't need to worry about it too much...lol


----------



## JTM (Jun 1, 2011)

I got Netflix on my phone now.

And yea, unlimited data is awesome.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 1, 2011)

I have it as well. It works great.


----------



## Geeksgalore (Jun 1, 2011)

Blockbuster Canada has filed for Bankruptcy, and the same for Jumbo Video, too bad, but hey, things change!!  Very hard to next to impossible to get an unlimited data plan here in Canada on any smart phone...



Michaelstedman81 said:


> Very true.  I have a few movies on my iPhone for when I travel or when I have a doctor appointment at the VA.  The thing that sucks about it is that I have seen all those movies several times over.  So, even though I hate to watch movies on my phone I really do enjoy having Netflix on there so I can see some fresh movies from time to time when traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beathard (Jun 1, 2011)

Too bad for you. No video stores. Have to pay for bandwidth. Must be expensive to live up there.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 2, 2011)

JTM said:


> And yea, unlimited data is awesome.



Hahah it is, isn't it??  I'm never going to get rid of it...lol


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 2, 2011)

Geeksgalore said:


> Blockbuster Canada has filed for Bankruptcy, and the same for Jumbo Video, too bad, but hey, things change!! Very hard to next to impossible to get an unlimited data plan here in Canada on any smart phone...




Never heard of Jumbo Video, but yea thinks do change.  And if Blockbuster plays thier cards right, they can change things around.  It will be something to keep an eye.  I wish I had a little bit of extra dough lying around cause I would like to try buy some Blockbuster right now while they are cheap.  They have a big name that has been around for a good long while, and if they can push this streaming video stuff as hard as Netflix while monitoring prices, they will have an edge over Netflix and can come sweep the scene back to thier pocket.  Especially since Blockbuster still has stores available to people walk into.  If they can get the customer service at the level of Netflix's, then that would be another boost.  I do gotta hand it to Netflix, they have THE best customer service that I have experienced from a company in a looong time.  

But, to keep this on topic, if Blockbuster starts adding that pressure to the market it may push Netflix into doing whatever extra things needed to get an app available to those Droid users.  With as many people that have the Droid phones and those Droid gizmos, they are missing out on a good chunk of customers.  So, hopefully that will change for all you Brothers with a Droid phone


----------

